# YongNuo YN-560 III with Nikon Prime Lens



## anilmaddala (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Nikon D5100 camera a I love my Nikon 50mm f1.8 Prime Lens (Nikon 50mm f/1.8 Series E)

When I use the Camera built in Flash with this Lens, I get the message: "Flash in TTL mode.  Choose a different setting or use a CPU Lens".

So will using a on camera external Flash in manual mode work with this Lens?

Will YongNuo YN-560 III Flash on camera in Manual Mode solve the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 28, 2013)

manual flash should be fine, that old lens doesn't have the cpu to provide the TTL data for the camera to use which is why you're getting that error. 

the YN560III is a manual only flash, so you shouldnt have a problem with using it. FWIW, I've got 3 of the YN560III's and love 'em, the built in wireless is a godsend, grab a 603N transmitter for your hotshoe and you should be all set for off camera flash work.


----------



## rambler (Sep 28, 2013)

Aloicius, the flash does not work wirelessly with my with my Flash Wave III transmitter,  Does the YN560III only work with the 603N?

Anilmaddala, your YongoNuo will work well for you.  It can be triggered by the on-camera flash as well as a transmitter, and here is something for you to try.  Underexpose a flower so it is barely visible in your LCD, hold your flash so that is pointing at your subject from a side-angle.  The result should look like a subject with low angle sunlight hitting it.  Experiment with different power settings on your flash to achieve the look you want.


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 28, 2013)

I've never used a flash wave...but I think the 560III's are made to work with the YN602N and YN603N transmitters. I doubt it'll sync with third party transmitters by itself, that's how most products work, its not like a Pocketwizard will transmit to or trigger elinchrom skyport receivers....same thing, the YN560II's just have the receiver built into them, so you need the proper transmitter to communicate with it correctly. I use my 3 560III's with my 603N without an issue. a pair of 603N's is like $30, but you really only need one on the camera to trigger the flashes. I use the other 603 with the camera cable (which is included) as a remote shutter release sometimes....they've been working great, I've had no complaints from them for my use....and you can't beat under $300 for 3 speedlights and a full wireless and remote camera system.


----------



## rambler (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks, Alicious.  The the YN560-III manual does say it "fully support RF-603, RF602 wireless transmitter".  I was glad to find the cost is affordable at $34.


----------

